# can someone reccomend a good gallery to show pics of tees on a website?



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i need a gallery i can put into my website to show pics of ppl in my tees but i have no html skill so i need a simply yet clean and nice gallery or slideshow thingy, lol. ty


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Brutal Tees said:


> i need a gallery i can put into my website to show pics of ppl in my tees but i have no html skill so i need a simply yet clean and nice gallery or slideshow thingy, lol. ty


Hey Brock,

Are you looking for a third - party host or a gallery tool? If you have access to your web server I can probably help you setup a simple gallery application/script through your control panel. If not, I'll help you look for some free hosting galleries. 

Sincerely,
Abdul R. Mitha
Texas T-Shirts CEO​


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

TexasTShirts said:


> I can probably help you setup a simple gallery application/script through your control panel. If not, I'll help you look for some free hosting galleries.


Hey,

I can use the same help if you would be so kind. I have full access to my webserver. Ideally, I would like to have a gallery that has thumbnails on one side, and the full picture on the other side. When one clicks on the thumbnail, it loads on the full picture side. If this is in-depth coding, no bother, I can just use your recommendation on a free hosting gallery.

Thank you!


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey guys,

No problem, I'm going through a few third party hosting websites and I'll get back to you by today on which one would be the best to use. 

As for people who have full access to their web server, do the following:

1. Log into your website control panel.

2. Find the 'applications', 'web scripts', or 'fantastico' section in your control panel and navigate to it.

3. You should now see different scripts you can install, some of which include Online Photo Galleries. Navigate through until you find an ideal photo gallery script and click 'install', 'setup', or 'execute' and follow the on-screen instructions.

Sincerely,
Abdul R. Mitha
Texas T-Shirts CEO​


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

TexasTShirts said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> No problem, I'm going through a few third party hosting websites and I'll get back to you by today on which one would be the best to use.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just like to point out that this feature only applies to anyone who's host includes CPanel in the account. No one else.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Dan,

Right, sorry guys I left that part out - though most web hosts include a CPanel nowadays. If not, I'll have to find you guys a self - executing CGI - script to put in your FTP directory. Do all of you have a CPanel?


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

TexasTShirts said:


> 1. Log into your website control panel.
> 
> 2. Find the 'applications', 'web scripts', or 'fantastico' section in your control panel and navigate to it.
> 
> 3. You should now see different scripts you can install, some of which include Online Photo Galleries. Navigate through until you find an ideal photo gallery script and click 'install', 'setup', or 'execute' and follow the on-screen instructions.


No luck. The only options they give me are cgi scripts for a "Form Handler" and a counter. No photo gallery 

Thanks for your help. Can't wait to see what you find for 3-rd parties.

Thanks again!


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

If you like to search for any kind of scripts, be it galleries or anything else, a good source is http://www.hotscripts.com/

You could also search http://sourceforge.net/ but keep in mind that this is a venue for developers and projects might be in pre-alpha phase and such apps are not really ready to use. Download only "stable" versions, either beta, release candidate or final versions.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

DirtyJerseys said:


> No luck. The only options they give me are cgi scripts for a "Form Handler" and a counter. No photo gallery
> 
> Thanks for your help. Can't wait to see what you find for 3-rd parties.
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem, Dirty. I looked through a few websites and came across: http://www.stadtaus.com/en/php_scripts/gallery_script/

The layout seems like something you were looking for. Is it on target?


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

TexasTShirts said:


> Is it on target?


Pretty much so. I am leaning towards the "Simple Mode" one.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

No problem. The help files are contained within the zip/tar files that are located at the bottom of the page. Let me know if you need any help setting it up


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

wow time diff sucks, lol. i've just woken up and i'm still a bit dopey so let me get my head around all this and i'll get back to u. ty too!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a free gallery script that I've used on a few websites: http://gallery.sf.net

Most people shopping for t-shirts don't really want to sort through a picture gallery, they are more accustomed to just navigating through your shopping cart that has your product pictures.

A photo gallery can be good to have if you have a lot of photos of customers wearing your products, but I wouldn't use it as the main way to sell your shirts.


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

gallery2 is actually very good, and east to set up.


----------

